

GitScore : your hacker reputation - arunagarwal
http://gitscore.com/

======
tzs
Already discussed yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3907253>

------
DiabloD3
Diablo-D3's Gitscore 1551st of 4588 438

------
phamilton
Can we get a Share on G+?

